# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Can I replace my Overwatch license?

## 980322091

If I get banned on my account, do I have to create a new account or can I just replace the banned license with a fresh one, like you can with Diablo 3.

----------


## spoofjack

You have to create a new Battlenet account. They close that account down. i got hit With Buddys Tyrant one day later. Had to create new Battlenet and Buy again. no HWID bans though.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

You need a new account

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> You have to create a new Battlenet account. They close that account down. i got hit With Buddys Tyrant one day later. Had to create new Battlenet and Buy again. no HWID bans though.


You wont get hwid bans unless you use a memory aimbot and rage... only reason why tyrant was hit is because ita part of the buddy bots and blizzard are after then with a vengance lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## alkirbi

> You wont get hwid bans unless you use a memory aimbot and rage... only reason why tyrant was hit is because ita part of the buddy bots and blizzard are after then with a vengance lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


nope i got 2 times ban with memory hack, no HWID ban, also no IP ban.

----------


## shotsofdeath98

> nope i got 2 times ban with memory hack, no HWID ban, also no IP ban.


IP bans do nothing anyways, if your using a hack and can't bypass a IP ban, shouldn't touch them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alkirbi

> IP bans do nothing anyways, if your using a hack and can't bypass a IP ban, shouldn't touch them


I TOLD YOU I GOT 2 TIMES BAN, NO ONE BAN ME FOR ANY OF hwid AND ip  :Smile:  BECAUSE ME CITY CHANGE THE ip EVERY TIME AUTO

----------


## syscall78

There are no HWID or IP bans
Simply create a new account and buy a new key
Thoroughly clean your pc, data file, delet your cheat ... i use glary soft

----------

